
Secure your secret messages with printable invisible ink - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/secure-secret-messages-printable-invisible-ink/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Please correct me if I'm wrong but won't this still print your printer's
unique stenography sig? Just "invisibly?"

